# grim reaper



## grim reaper

hey i'd just like to introduce myself im matt i'm 13 and live in england.
this is my website:
http://www.freewebs.com/matt_newman/

this is my myspace:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=40434369
haunt on 
matt


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Welcome Matt!
Interesting music you have on or web page.


----------



## grim reaper

thanks


----------



## PeeWeePinson

Welcome to Unpleasant Street, you will find most anything you need to know about Halloween and haunting right here. Enjoyed looking at your site but I didn't hear any music.


----------



## DeathTouch

Hey Matt, welcome to the street. I used to work for a company that is in England, called Thurne. Anyway, welcome to the street.


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to the board, G. Reaper. A word of warning though, don't be surprised to find a PM in your box from a certain Mr. Funkenstein. Two things are out of place here: The welcome wagon in this part of the forum and the personal websites. Z tends to frown on such things. Hopefully he'll take it easy on ya unless there's something else out of place I don't know about.


----------



## Zombie-F

Well, the kid is only 13 and since this has (pretty much) become his welcome wagon thread, I'll just move it along to the Welcome Room thread.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## krypt

eh cut him some slack hes been in chat on forums ....sounds like he is trying...he is a active member.........if ya realy dont know where to post just ask somone i hate seeing banned under handles.........its very dissapointing


----------



## Lotus

Welcome Grim Reaper, If you ever get lost or need help just ask someone. We are all helpful people all but Colins he are Trixie are evil


----------



## HalloweenRick

Never thought I'd be welcoming the Grim Reaper....


----------



## Sinister

kryptonoff said:


> eh cut him some slack hes been in chat on forums ....sounds like he is trying...he is a active member.........if ya realy dont know where to post just ask somone i hate seeing banned under handles.........its very dissapointing


It's all good, Krypt! Nobody is on the "Banned Wagon." Just havta keep this stuff straight, else everyone will post anything wherever they please. Gotta keep things moving smooth and by the numbers.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Welcome GR, you have found a really good place here. Lots of information and good people to ask question. Stop by any time just to chat you never know what you might learn.


----------



## krypt

Bone Dancer said:


> Welcome GR, you have found a really good place here. Lots of information and good people to ask question. Stop by any time just to chat you never know what you might learn.


im guessing youd learn alot knowing this great group of people!


----------



## Vlad

Welcome Grim. I figured I'd just wait till the omnipresent and munificent Zombie moved the thread here, lol. Glad you found us and signed on. Now if I could only get my own 13 year old son as interested in haunting I'd be in heaven.


----------



## heresjohnny

Welcome Grim Reaper to the fun side of the street!


----------



## Michigal

Welcome Grim Reaper, from another newbie. It's great to see the younger set joining in the fun of Halloween. If I'm lucky, I can get my boys to help put out the props, but that's about all. 
Your web page is really nice. Thanks for posting it. You've made a great start on your how-tos, and I like your scare tactics. 

Sue


----------



## TipoDeemin

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## grim reaper

err im so sorry i only just realised i posted my introduction in the wrong forum 
haunt on 
matt


----------



## claymud

Welcome to the street, I think I acculy started talking to you before I found this. So I looked fr this to make it offical... welcome to the street.


----------



## claymud

Lotus said:


> Welcome Grim Reaper, If you ever get lost or need help just ask someone. We are all helpful people all but Colins he are Trixie are evil


Now Lotus don't be bitter... Colins happyness is the important thing.


----------



## Hella

Welcome to the Street Grim Reaper.


----------

